# A poem



## gOpheR (Jan 19, 2009)

Excuse me miss
you look just like
this girl I used
to know
You have her smile
her awkward laugh
you just dont have
her glow
The resemblance
is astounding
I can't believe
my eyes
You have her walk
her body too
except covered
in lies
I'm sorry to
keep you so long
so I will let
you be
I'm off to find
the girl who will
alwayse love me
truly


----------



## εmptε (Nov 20, 2008)

First comment cherry popper! I understand now why INFPs are called the emos of the MBTI world. 

Nice Poem ...


----------



## slightlybatty (Dec 12, 2008)

its nice. give it a title.


----------

